# Game 9: Chicago Bulls (4-3) @ Phoenix Suns (4-4) - 11/14



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 110-100 Vs. Nuggets*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHSHIT!*​


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dammit just post the nice pictures.

I'll get a chance to watch the game tonight... sweet.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You mean, she don't turn you on like the others? lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Had been trying to watch but kept getting sidetracked or called away.


Bulls up 57-51

Scola 16/7

Boozer 16 of his own.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

83-69, Bulls start the 4th.


I wish this team would go one way. Win a few or if you're gonna lose, lose a lot in a row. None of this .500 business.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

hmm. This team generally boring to me. I still dont particularly care for anyone on the roster other than Dragic. I guess I have grown a little bit more of a fondness for Telfair. He has turned into a nice back up point guard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Same about Dragic. Thank God for Sarver. This team would have Felton if Babby and/or Blanks got their way apparently.

Beasley excitement wore off quickly for me. He is what he is.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brown nails a shot.

Hinrich gets called for offensive foul and gets T'ed up.


90-85, Bulls 7:07 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I say thank god for Sarver loosely btw.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Same about Dragic. *Thank God for Sarver*. This team would have Felton if Babby and/or Blanks got their way apparently.
> 
> Beasley excitement wore off quickly for me. He is what he is.


I will never say that.

And yeah.. Beasley is what he is. Shows flashes, but hardly anything else. To be honest I dont even see the athleticism that was said to be there. I can say that i am giving him a chance since he is on my team, but as I have said before on this board, I simply have not cared for his attitude/game in the NBA.


I would like to see more of Johnson, but idk if we will this season.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Are we wrong about Brown? Or is he just in an extended hot streak?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

And **** I am pissed that we did not sign Mayo still. One has to think that if he keeps his play up this year he will test the market again this offseason right...?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Funny, after I wonder if we are wrong about brown, I find myself wondering why the hell Gentry subbed him out late in the game right when the game got tied. I get that you want Dragic out there, and Telfair was going well too.. but Brown was lighting it up tonight and has been THE GUY this year late in games. Offense stagnated until he returned (gets an and 1 to bring the game to 1pt again.)

Fck you, Gentry. I dont even like the guy and I'm sticking up for him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Tucker.. I may grow to like you.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> I will never say that.
> 
> And yeah.. Beasley is what he is. Shows flashes, but hardly anything else. To be honest I dont even see the athleticism that was said to be there. I can say that i am giving him a chance since he is on my team, but as I have said before on this board, I simply have not cared for his attitude/game in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I said it loosely but I take it back lol. 

Oh yeah, I definitely will still too. But reality set in on him breaking out. Yeah, that's exactly what I thought too about him. 

He looked good in preseason, Wes did. Not sure why they haven't played him. Must not be cutting it in practice? I also think we declined his option too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just got back see we're in OT so I missed all that sequence and last 5 mins lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambo killing Beasley on twitter.


Said the game was over when Scola fouled out and had to put Beasley in. 2-for-13 in b/w his name and said he's wondering it's worse than Banks or Porter signings. Also, joked about an assist to Noah.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Gambo is stupid. And no, Beasley is nowhere near the Banks or Porter debacles.

3 years 18 million is not a bad contract given the fact that it could do nothing but help us if he panned out. Are we worse off with him than anyone else? He didn't impact any other signings.

Banks was a waste of money when we needed to use that money wisely to put us over the top. Not the same at all. Stupid Gambo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

Tough loss, we could have won this one. 
I've had it with Beasley's inconsistency.


----------



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

I still want to give Beasley a chance I think with a little more time he will be fine. What worries me is JD, dont get me wrong I love him but he has not been very effective lately I hope he does not get phased out.


----------

